# Unavailable



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello all. I'm writing this at the library as my own laptop is bust. I won't be able to check in this week - or until I get it fixed - so if there are any problems with this forum please tell Jeffrey Roberts. Best wishes,


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Aw Susan! Computers are a blessing and a curse. I hope you can get it fixed without stressing yourself out, or getting into a bad flare. Hoping you'll make it back soon, and all in one piece!  ~MM


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks MrsM. I'm back now and back on the moderating after two weeks without a computer. Needed to replace the hard drive (naturally, lost all the data on the old one







) and install all the software, drivers etc. Forutunately I found a local guy to obtain and fit the drive who only charged me a bottle of decent single malt whisky plus the cost of the drive, so at least my finances are in one piece.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wey hey Susan! Good to have you back! I'm glad you were able to get your computer fixed up, and at not too bad a price.


----------

